# Forum's birthday - location



## shiv (Aug 9, 2010)

Please vote if you are thinking about coming - please bear in mind cost of travel to location and if you would need to stay over night when making your vote.

It would be brilliant if anyone who drives would be willing to drive up and pick up people in their local area/on the way, chipping in for petrol might cut down on costs for some people? Plus it obviously means more flexibility in terms of when you wanted to leave.

Just to point out that November 14th, the actual birthday, is a Sunday - so we could in theory celebrate on the day itself, but Sundays are a little more difficult for travel - although not impossible! Of course there's the option to travel on Saturday night and return on Sunday.

Cheers! Shiv


----------



## katie (Aug 9, 2010)

Bournemouth? 


Oh, ok.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 9, 2010)

on behalf of the Scots, and all north of Watford, B'ham or M'cster

please.................................


----------



## SacredHeart (Aug 9, 2010)

I would love it to be Manchester, because I could tie it in with seeing my parents. Which I won't be able to do before Christmas, and haven't since.....May, I think.


----------



## shiv (Aug 11, 2010)

Any more votes guys? I'll leave this open for another week or so as I know there must be people on holidays. I'll go and post in the main forum to bring people over here.


----------



## ypauly (Aug 11, 2010)

Where's the "main forum"?????????


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2010)

ypauly said:


> Where's the "main forum"?????????



means general mesageboard hun.

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10239
there it is ^


----------



## squidge63 (Aug 11, 2010)

I normally wouldn't mind where the meet was, but if all goes to plan I will be having surgery on Nov 8th and won't be able to drive for 2 weeks, but then I am thinking even maybe a train journey might be too much, for me I would have to say London as it is the nearest to me. I won't vote as I will really only know if I am coming that week to see how I feel after surgery.


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not going to vote as I don't really mind where it is, and will try my damnest to get there, depends on date/work/home, if it's beyond the smoke I may even drive and could pick some up on the way?? I would prefer it to be London Oxford or Brum. 

Note from me for future national forum meets, I think York is a good choice as it has good transport links, perhaps nearer the true centre of the uk than others?,  trains I think are only 3 hrs from london.


----------



## SacredHeart (Aug 11, 2010)

I would agree with you, Rossi, but the turn out wasn't huge when we did have a York meet, even though we had a great day


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 11, 2010)

oxford because it's pretty and full of history and there are gorgeous parks and rivers and THE BODLIAN LIBRARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> oxford because it's pretty and full of history and there are gorgeous parks and rivers and THE BODLIAN LIBRARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I've never been to Oxford! I must say, I think Manchester in November might be a bit grim weatherwise = depends how early and how bad winter is this year I suppose


----------



## aymes (Aug 11, 2010)

I've had to vote for London. I know it's not always the most popular of locations for many but Norwich 'sticks out' so far east it's the only location I can be certain I could do. I would of course try to get elsewhere, but we tend to get so many engineering works out this way in the autumn that it may or may not be feasible....!


----------



## SacredHeart (Aug 11, 2010)

I know I almost certainly won't be able to come if it's London or Oxford


----------



## shiv (Aug 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I've never been to Oxford! I must say, I think Manchester in November might be a bit grim weatherwise = depends how early and how bad winter is this year I suppose



Which is why Birmingham should win! Hehe, not that I'm biased.

Oxford is beautiful and definitely one of, if not, my favourite cities ever. I love it there. In fact I really should go, it's only an hour or so by train!


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm going to have to say Birmingham as I know it's easy to get to from down south and I assume it isn't too hard to get to from further north. I've seen it and it's small which'd make getting everyone to one place easier.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 12, 2010)

TomH said:


> I'm going to have to say Birmingham as I know it's easy to get to from down south and I assume it isn't too hard to get to from further north. I've seen it and it's small which'd make getting everyone to one place easier.



Hehe! Don't let them hear you say that - it's the second largest city in England!


----------



## am64 (Aug 12, 2010)

cant really vote cos im happy with London B'ham or Oxford all local really ...Oxford is lovely ( i was brought up there!) could hire the inside of a boat for a river trip  ..but in November ?? but maybe cheap as traditionally not a tourist time ....?? happy to investigate costs if required


----------



## shiv (Aug 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! Don't let them hear you say that - it's the second largest city in England!



Only due to population!

The city centre itself is really small compared to most cities, it's the suburbs that make it big


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

I *MIGHT* be able to come if it's in London


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Aug 14, 2010)

shiv said:


> Which is why Birmingham should win! Hehe, not that I'm biased.
> 
> Oxford is beautiful and definitely one of, if not, my favourite cities ever. I love it there. In fact I really should go, it's only an hour or so by train!



shiv, when you move to brighton we WILL day trip to oxford!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 14, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> shiv, when you move to brighton we WILL day trip to oxford!!!



Care to drag me along?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2010)

TomH said:


> Care to drag me along?



And me please!


----------



## am64 (Aug 14, 2010)

meeeeeeee!!! toooooooo!!


----------



## shiv (Aug 15, 2010)

First meet of 2011 in Oxford then!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2010)

shiv said:


> First meet of 2011 in Oxford then!



Definitely!


----------



## shiv (Aug 15, 2010)

TomH said:


> Care to drag me along?



*cough* I think we might have to have one as a girls only trip!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2010)

shiv said:


> *cough* I think we might have to have one as a girls only trip!



I'll get me frock out of the back of the wardrobe - hope it's still fashionable!


----------



## shiv (Aug 15, 2010)

Haha Northe I chuckled outloud!

Back on topic - I have a feeling we are going to have to do another poll if we don't get a clear winner by next weekend.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2010)

shiv said:


> Haha Northe I chuckled outloud!
> 
> Back on topic - I have a feeling we are going to have to do another poll if we don't get a clear winner by next weekend.



Just a suggestion, what about a poll of the top two contenders plus an option to have two events. I know we'd all like to get together in one place, but it's looking like it will be impossible for some people to make one venue or the other, and at least that way more people would get to celebrate the forum's birthday with other members.


----------



## shiv (Aug 15, 2010)

Good idea, although I'm struggling to arrange this one as I have so much going on here, so not sure I could be responsible for organising two!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2010)

shiv said:


> Good idea, although I'm struggling to arrange this one as I have so much going on here, so not sure I could be responsible for organising two!



Tut! These people who have a life!  

That's OK Shiv, I'm sure once we have the venue(s) decided someone will step up to the plate


----------



## am64 (Aug 15, 2010)

where is half way between manchester and b'ham ????

just looked ...stoke on trent ?????


----------



## SacredHeart (Aug 15, 2010)

If it's Manchester, I don't mind helping somewhat, but I really do have too much on to do the whole thing.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 15, 2010)

I think 2 venues in November would be a mistake

If a decision can be reached soon as to the location - then folks can book cheap fares, rail, bus etc.   Then organisers can determne the numbers wanting to attend, then decide what kind of 'do' would be best.

Being in central Scotland means I can't visit possible venues, but I'm willing to do any admin


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 16, 2010)

Hazel said:


> on behalf of the Scots, and all north of Watford, B'ham or M'cster
> 
> please.................................



I second that, can we not meet somewhere like York? It's at least in the middle.


----------



## RachelT (Aug 18, 2010)

Halfway between Brum and Manchester....Sheffield?

Brum and London are easy for me, i'd have to get a bus to Oxford but i might make it (not actually that far away, just catching buses puts me off). York i might be able to do if i had advance notice and could get the week off work to visit my brother.

Rachel


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 19, 2010)

Is there a date/location now?


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 19, 2010)

I'd say I agree with HAzel and 2 loc's would be a mistake.

I would vote for York or Brum.


----------



## aymes (Aug 19, 2010)

I think it depends on the type if event. 2 venues could work if it were I guess the 'usual' informal meet ups, so lunch, drinks etc. Would give a chance for more people to get involved as wherever we pick someone will not be able to get to. If they were on the same day/time we could probably even go a little high tech, pick places with wifi and we could have a link up between the two groups!! (may be getting a little carried away but I think there's potential...)
Although I would agree, if it was to be a bigger, more formal event as has been discussed before I think it would have to be just one venue.


----------



## SacredHeart (Aug 19, 2010)

I have to say, the sudden passion for York is making me smile!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 20, 2010)

Bumping this

Any news on a final location?


----------



## ypauly (Aug 20, 2010)

If York gets added to the poll I wan't to change my vote lol, Just because we get to go and look at the trains


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2010)

ypauly said:


> If York gets added to the poll I wan't to change my vote lol, Just because we get to go and look at the trains



True! The railway museum is fantastic! Is it still free?


----------



## SacredHeart (Aug 20, 2010)

Yep, still free!


----------



## ypauly (Aug 21, 2010)

I have been there before, but would certainly relish another opportunity to visit.

And it's free


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2010)

OK, I suggest voting should be closed on this tomorrow (26th August) as it's been open for a long time now. Last chance! Please only vote if you have a genuine interest/likelihood of coming!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 25, 2010)

Perhaps a little too early, but if London, I won't bt able to attend.

I have already checked out costs and for me it would be too expensive.

I'll need to make do with B'ham meet on 18th Sept


----------



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2010)

OK, voting is now closed and after a late surge it appears London is the winner. Unfortunately, I know the chosen location will not suit many people, but I hope that some of you who voted for elsewhere can still make it. If you can't make it, please don't be too disappointed - there will definitely be more occasions to meet up, and hopefully at locations up and down the UK (and maybe from side to side too, for the Welsh and East Anglians!). 

I think York and Oxford are already looking like distinct possibilities for the future!


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 27, 2010)

Good result with London  

And agreed oxford would eb a great place to have a meet in future


----------



## SacredHeart (Aug 27, 2010)

Hope you guys have fun. I don't know where the late surge for London came from, but oh well. Hopefully next year we'll get a more northern result.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 27, 2010)

oh well, somewhere had to be chosen, although 63% did NOT vote for London.

But I hope those who do attend have a great time.

Perhaps the next one can be somewhere to suit the 63%?


----------



## cazscot (Aug 27, 2010)

I wont be able to make London also November is too near exam time .  Hope you all have a good time .


----------



## shiv (Sep 9, 2010)

London it is then!

It's a big thing to ask, but can someone volunteer to take on finding us a venue. I would do it but I don't have a clue about London and I've got a LOT going on in my personal life, I just don't have the time unfortunately.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 9, 2010)

I won't be able to attend, wherever it is, but I can't help feeling that it is a bit of a pity that London has been selected. It does seem to exclude quite a few people who would otherwise be able to attend (maybe).

Are we sure it is the best location to suit the majority of those who can attend (not simply the 37% who selected it as their main choice).

I'll butt out now! 

Andy


----------



## shiv (Sep 9, 2010)

Andy I am inclined to agree, but a poll was the only way to decide fairly unfortunately...I'd still push for Birmingham


----------



## katie (Sep 9, 2010)

Why don't the people who can't get to london have their own meet in birmingham?


----------



## fruitloaf (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd been looking on the earlier thread about this event so only just realised that you have already decided on London as a location. 

If you are interested in having it in Birmingham then I asked at the MAC about room hire, it would be ?55 per hour +VAT and food would be ?7.50-14.50 per person for cold or hot buffet.

I would probably come even if it was in London, good excuse to visit my sister


----------



## Shelb1uk (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi guys....

My first thought on the forum birthday is yahhhhhhh it's accessible for me so I will prob make it....my second thought is that it would of been fairer to be a lot less southern...esp as the Circle D 3yr will be in London too! But that's the point of a poll I guess guys, the only way to do it fairly...As I know from Circle D...you cant please everyone...even tho I try 

I like Katie's idea about a more Northern celebration as well...and then we could link up via webcam!! Seriously tho maybe we could have two?

I am the queen of organisation and events but I will have to decline on organising this one as am currently doing 3 circle d events and have soooo much less time now I work 'up town'....

But I will put in some comments etc when i can.....

Whatever happens the forum birthday must be celebrated  x x x


----------



## falcon123 (Sep 20, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I won't be able to attend, wherever it is, but I can't help feeling that it is a bit of a pity that London has been selected. It does seem to exclude quite a few people who would otherwise be able to attend (maybe).
> 
> Are we sure it is the best location to suit the majority of those who can attend (not simply the 37% who selected it as their main choice).
> 
> ...



Maybe next time an STV (single transferable vote system) could be used. Alternatively people could vote for their top three locations. These would be allocated 3-2-1 points respectively and the winner would be the one with the most points.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 20, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Maybe next time an STV (single transferable vote system) could be used. Alternatively people could vote for their top three locations. These would be allocated 3-2-1 points respectively and the winner would be the one with the most points.



And perhaps the top and bottom ones can get together and route everyone to somewhere that wasn't even on the original list?

Sounds like a winner to me! 

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2010)

We were discussing this in Birmingham. I think in future we will give a location and date for meet ups rather than voting, but aim to have them in as many different places as we can so that people in different parts of the country get to go to at least one. If we think far enough ahead and pick places with good transport links it's easier for people to plan for.


----------



## falcon123 (Sep 20, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> And perhaps the top and bottom ones can get together and route everyone to somewhere that wasn't even on the original list?
> Andy




The Shipwright's Inn in Padstow would be a very pleasant location (out of season!)!!!


----------

